# 16 days have passed....



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

.... I'm not going to gloat about it... but what a terrible time...

Getting home every night just waiting for that letter.....

Thankfully all behind me now.... and I can "move on"

The sense of relief can't be bought.... 

Need to calm down now and be a good boy, far, far too close for comfort recently.....  :wall:

:thumb:


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Speeding?


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Or a conquest is "late" and he's posted in the wrong section :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

:lol:

No, I'm more careful with that one...

Speeding.... and "proper" stupid, bad boy stuff.... 

:thumb:


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Well at least its passed with out incident, unclench and carry on


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> :lol:
> 
> No, I'm more careful with that one...
> 
> ...


Been using the cruise control have ya


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Triple figures CB.... 

No letter and 16 days so you can get stand up from the pan now :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

The_Bouncer said:


> Triple figures CB....
> 
> No letter and 16 days so you can get stand up from the pan now :lol:


yeah.....been painful!

:thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

are the rules not that it has to have been 'issued' within 14 days? May well take longer to reach you? :speechles


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

amiller said:


> are the rules not that it has to have been 'issued' within 14 days? May well take longer to reach you? :speechles


has to be sent within 14...

My lawyer says I'm clear in 16.

:thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

To make it clear thats "14 working days"


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

nick_mcuk said:


> To make it clear thats "14 working days"


There is also a disclaimer that it can be further delayed for exceptional reasons.

Usually they are very quick to send it out, but you never know.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> To make it clear thats "14 working days"


14 days... not working days.. maybe different in England, but up in Scotland, it's defined as days. 



> NOTICE OF INTENDED PROSECUTION
> 
> The dreaded Notice of Intended Prosecution (NIP) is often the first indication that you are about to face proceedings for a road traffic offence. The rules are complicated and often misunderstood in terms of their application. The correct legal position is that Section 1 of the Road Traffic Offenders Act 1988 requires that for certain offences either a warning must have been issued at the time of the alleged offence of the possibility of prosecution or that a notice, in these terms, is sent to the driver or registered keeper within 14 days. A Court summons will satisfy the Section 1 requirement although in practice it is very rare for the matter to be so expeditiously raised.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

I told you once, I told you twice cuey. Cruise control is only for doing 42mph in a 30 zone


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes which means working days...I had this many a year ago and had a court appearance and tried that clause...its 14 working days...weekends dont count...dunno about Scotland but you dont count Saturday and Sunday as working days. 

Oh and it dont matter when you get it if it comes through 20 days after the offence if the date of issue on the NIP is in the magical 14 days prior to the offence you can still get summonsed to court.

Oh and by the way the plod dont have to prove that the NIP was received either so keep that in mind too and they have 6 months to prosecute!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Speeding in a Fiat?? lol


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> Yes which means working days...I had this many a year ago and had a court appearance and tried that clause...its 14 working days...weekends dont count...dunno about Scotland but you dont count Saturday and Sunday as working days.


I'm not going to argue with you - believe what you want, but I'll take my advice from my professional, experienced, Scottish lawyer, who is an expert in motor cases...

If you don't mind, of course...  

:thumb:


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> Speeding in a Fiat?? lol


No it was no fiat as fiat can't rich triple figures :lol::lol:

Just joking


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

It's probably slipped under the door mat.


----------



## Jagnet (Dec 25, 2011)

nick_mcuk said:


> if the date of issue on the NIP is in the magical 14 days prior to the offence you can still get summonsed to court.


 If only it were, then you'd at least have chance to avoid the offence in the first place.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Wasn't that the day my cousin from Russia borrowed your car mate?

LoL. My brother thought he got away with it but because he was on the way home from picking up the new car it took longer to trace him due to the change of keeper. 

Hopefully that's the end of the matter for CB - it's more than likely there was no camera in the box if it was a Gatso. Most are empty boxes that still flash but have no actual camera inside to record offenders. Camera's are shared between the boxes. I'm CB realises that the flashing is enough to make you think about what you were doing. 

Unless it was a manned camera which usually get everyone!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

No, it wasn't a gatso, I can smell them a mile off... - touch wood - :lol: :wall:

It was a car, on the other side of the motorway, up a sliproad, with the passenger standing out the car... holding something...

I "presumed" (a very bad thing to do, but plan for the worse and all that  ) that it was a hand held gun, and although they were set up for the other side, they "may" have got a track on me...

:thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Don't panic, just tell them you were in the back of the car tying your shoe laces... That way its not your fault, apparently.

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

At the end of the day..........





















It gets dark


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

-damon- said:


> At the end of the day..........
> 
> It gets dark


The bottom line is...

... at the end of the page.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> No, it wasn't a gatso, I can smell them a mile off... - touch wood - :lol: :wall:
> 
> It was a car, on the other side of the motorway, up a sliproad, with the passenger standing out the car... holding something...
> 
> :thumb:


At 1st I thought you meant the fella was having a pee!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

iPlod999 said:


> At 1st I thought you meant the fella was having a pee!


I was thinking something entirely different


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

120?.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> it was a hand held gun


 Beretta or Glock was it CB? :doublesho :lol:


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

THe 14 day rules is to *registered keeper*.

So make so your name and *correct address *is on the V5.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Thought I got caught once, slightly faster than I ought to. Camera at the top of a bridge and I bricked it. 

It was actually a man stood in an old school deep sea diving suit. My heart resumed its usual position in my chest after about 10 mins. And to this day I still don't know why! But I imagine he scared a lot of people!



Why is it days not working days in Scotland? Is it something to do with the classification of 'work'?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

maggi133 said:


> Thought I got caught once, slightly faster than I ought to. Camera at the top of a bridge and I bricked it.
> 
> It was actually a man stood in an old school deep sea diving suit. My heart resumed its usual position in my chest after about 10 mins. And to this day I still don't know why! But I imagine he scared a lot of people!
> 
> Why is it days not working days in Scotland? Is it something to do with the classification of 'work'?


That's my weekend getup :wave:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I'd hate to read one day that you've lost your license, try and stay out of the triple and keep to a double:thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> That's my weekend getup :wave:


Ooo kinky. Should of known it was one of you lot


----------



## triggerh4ppy (Jul 15, 2011)

ive had that feeling


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

maggi133 said:


> Thought I got caught once, slightly faster than I ought to. Camera at the top of a bridge and I bricked it.
> 
> It was actually a man stood in an old school deep sea diving suit. My heart resumed its usual position in my chest after about 10 mins. And to this day I still don't know why! But I imagine he scared a lot of people!
> 
> Why is it days not working days in Scotland? Is it something to do with the classification of 'work'?


Maybe he was deaf and thought he was instructed to study traffic patterns before attending an advanced diving course.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Cuey i know how you felt went along a road i hardly use dual carriage way was 40 mph for years recently changed to 30 mph no new speed limit sign warning etc drove along at 40 mph and their was two speed camera vans and then round the corner another , felt sick as on 3 points could not believe it as never seen a van on that stretch but hey new speed limit easy money, was gutted for a few weeks then , nothing came in very relieved, also when down at Goodwood was on Dualer and doing 60mph as joined on slip road never noticed know 50 mph but was ok as get 10% plus 2mph on some.


----------

